
The slow traversal of ‘human-level’ - jonbaer
http://aiimpacts.org/the-slow-traversal-of-human-level/
======
eli_gottlieb
Katja, please stop equivocating between narrow AI, AGI, and machine learning.
While there is overlap between the latter two, there's very little between the
former and the latter pair. You're writing for a technical audience, so it
would be more helpful to clear the waters by speaking about the precise
classes of algorithms in consideration than to elide qualitative distinctions
for the sake of an easier narrative.

